# 1998 Audi A6 2.8 30V PES SUPERCHARGER (GOOD or NOT???)



## okwithit (Oct 28, 2005)

OK everyone. I am starting to get a little lead footed now days, and would like to know if the PES system is worth the 5K price tag. I have written some e-mails to PES but they are giving me the run around. If possible I would like personal accounts of the glory or not of the system and the 0-60 times. Also if any one knows of an exhaust system that is cheap and nice for the car, that would be nice too. 
Thanks everyone.
Jon


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 1998 Audi A6 2.8 30V PES SUPERCHARGER (okwithit)*

I don't know much about mods for your engine, but I hear there isn't too much out there for A6's with out turbos.
PES makes a decent kit, and my buddy instaled one on his 2.8
He is very happy, and there is just about nothing else out there for a bolt on application for him.
The next step up for him is an engine swap


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 1998 Audi A6 2.8 30V PES SUPERCHARGER (okwithit)*

My friend Rob Andrews in Austin has one on his A4 with 30V V6 motor.
Works well. He's had it for about 4 or 5 years now. Still going strong.
Check Robs Audi World.
http://www.robsaudiworld.com/ 
he might have some Superdupercharger info on there.


----------

